# Taking Pictures of New a Car (Locations)



## Ghost. (Aug 10, 2014)

Hello guys, this is my first post on the expatforum!

I have searched the site but haven't found any similar posts as mine

So I've recently bought a new car here in Dubai and was wondering if anyone knows where I can take good pictures of my car with nice backgrounds or any nice landscapes. It could be anywhere such as, abandon areas, good beach views, or could be around buildings.

I've just moved to Dubai and I barley have any ideas of where I could take nice shots here, so if you have any suggestions please share them and I will truly appreciate it and try to help in any other way.

Thank You,
Shahrooz


----------



## Rico20 (Feb 10, 2014)

first world problems


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Go out to Big Red dune on the road out to Al Ain or the beaches on Yas Island towards Abu Dhabi.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

drive around.
see somewhere you like.
take photos.

you're new here, so a good excuse to explore. you obviously love your car, so what could be better...

what sort of backdrop do you want?

find an empty lot / car park with your chosen backdrop behind it.


----------



## Simey (Dec 4, 2012)

vantage said:


> drive around.
> see somewhere you like.
> take photos.


In Dubai that would be:


drive around;

see somewhere you like;

make a turn trying to get to what you just saw that you liked;

get lost for 45 minutes in a one way system;

give up.


----------



## lxinuk (Mar 18, 2012)

Simey said:


> In Dubai that would be: [*]drive around; [*]see somewhere you like; [*]make a turn trying to get to what you just saw that you liked; [*]get lost for 45 minutes in a one way system; [*]give up.


LOl this so describes my first two months...my kids kept making friends with people whose homes we had to then find......this is hilarious now but trying to find victory heights I got lost, but was happy to find Dragon Mart! Don't even ask!


----------



## Lamplighter (Jul 20, 2010)

twowheelsgood said:


> Go out to Big Red dune on the road out to Al Ain or the beaches on Yas Island towards Abu Dhabi.


Or for an ironic twist, try exploring the nether regions of Al Quoz, Qusais and Satwa, or head north into Ajman, or ... if you're really daring ... head to Al Saja'a just off the Dhaid road behind Sharjah airport. Kind of depends what wheels you have, though (or whether you make it back safely with aforementioned wheels)...

On a more serious note, if you head to a certain retail location in Umm Al Quwain, you pass some very interesting photo locations (seascape, landscape, buildings, old airport, falcon statue that looks like a pigeon, etc) - I've stopped and snapped several places there before. And you can drop into the outlet when you've done, making it a worthwhile day out however the images turn out!

HTH


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Jesus Christ on a bike. There's some really thick people here (OP).

ETA, and he's not been back since he posted...


----------



## Ghost. (Aug 10, 2014)

Lamplighter said:


> Or for an ironic twist, try exploring the nether regions of Al Quoz, Qusais and Satwa, or head north into Ajman, or ... if you're really daring ... head to Al Saja'a just off the Dhaid road behind Sharjah airport. Kind of depends what wheels you have, though (or whether you make it back safely with aforementioned wheels)...
> 
> On a more serious note, if you head to a certain retail location in Umm Al Quwain, you pass some very interesting photo locations (seascape, landscape, buildings, old airport, falcon statue that looks like a pigeon, etc) - I've stopped and snapped several places there before. And you can drop into the outlet when you've done, making it a worthwhile day out however the images turn out!
> 
> HTH


Thanks Lamplighter, will definitely take this into account and try some out!!


----------



## lxinuk (Mar 18, 2012)

The Rascal said:


> Jesus Christ on a bike. There's some really thick people here (OP). ETA, and he's not been back since he posted...


I feel your pain, in that I find some quite belligerent.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

Why on Earth would anyone want to take/have a picture of their car?


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

StewartC said:


> Why on Earth would anyone want to take/have a picture of their car?


The same could be asked of why so many people like having their photograph taken whilst stood in front of a 'random' shop in the mall!! (All the while doing their damnest to block other passing pedestrian traffic).


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

I have to ask the question - WHY? Many people view that as incredibly sad. It's like the fools taking selfies with sunglasses on in the shopping mall - zero life. They think they look cool and awesome, sadly most people just see them as self indulgent weirdos.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
I would take a picture of my new car in Dubai - so that after a few weeks of door dings, supermarket scratches, minor parking bumps (by other inconsiderate motorists) - i could remember what it looked like new!
It wont stay good looking for long in this environment!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Simey (Dec 4, 2012)

Chocoholic said:


> I have to ask the question - WHY? Many people view that as incredibly sad. It's like the fools taking selfies with sunglasses on in the shopping mall - zero life. They think they look cool and awesome, sadly most people just see them as self indulgent weirdos.


Well, there are many who would consider posting on the internet to be a sad sign of a self-indulgent weirdo. :boink:

I took a picture of my new car. And then I posted the pictures to an enthusiast web site. So there!

I will explain: My car is my hobby. I belong to a car club and enjoy driving it on the track and on the roads. My friends are also car people. We like cars - preferably good ones. We drive them, but also talk about them, compare them, and admire them. You know, things that people with a shared hobby usually do. 

A friend once said there are two types of people - car people, and people for whom cars are basically appliances (white goods) with wheels. 

I have no problem with people who regard their cars as nothing more than transportation (except when they ding my car assuming I share their disinterest). However, I don't see any reason for either group to feel superior to the other. Different people have different hobbies and interests. 

And here you go. 

L4805323 by mrsyettigoosecreature, on Flickr


----------



## lxinuk (Mar 18, 2012)

Simey said:


> Well, there are many who would consider posting on the internet to be a sad sign of a self-indulgent weirdo. :boink: I took a picture of my new car. And then I posted the pictures to an enthusiast web site. So there! I will explain: My car is my hobby. I belong to a car club and enjoy driving it on the track and on the roads. My friends are also car people. We like cars - preferably good ones. We drive them, but also talk about them, compare them, and admire them. You know, things that people with a shared hobby usually do. A friend once said there are two types of people - car people, and people for whom cars are basically appliances (white goods) with wheels. I have no problem with people who regard their cars as nothing more than transportation (except when they ding my car assuming I share their disinterest). However, I don't see any reason for either group to feel superior to the other. Different people have different hobbies and interests. And here you go.  https://flic.kr/p/nUNS8eL4805323 by mrsyettigoosecreature, on Flickr


Glad you found somewhere nice. Whilst I'm not a car person, I am happy that you have been able to enjoy your hobby and share it.


----------



## Ghost. (Aug 10, 2014)

Simey said:


> Well, there are many who would consider posting on the internet to be a sad sign of a self-indulgent weirdo. :boink:
> 
> I took a picture of my new car. And then I posted the pictures to an enthusiast web site. So there!
> 
> ...


True said, sadly some here don't understand car enthusiasts, and people with the passion of cars. My family (Moms side) love and go way back with the car industry, as my other side (Dads side) comes from the love of aviation industry. One must respect everyones perspective in life as everyone has their own hobby to aim at and practice on.

Also, I must say thats a beautiful shot and a gorgeous ride


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

I get the point. Just still seems odd unless it's a classic or custom car.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Chocoholic said:


> I get the point. Just still seems odd unless it's a classic or custom car.


I'm with you on that, now if it was a classic jaguar e-type for example... But a brand new porsche? Sorry does nothing for me - that's just money over taste.


----------



## Simey (Dec 4, 2012)

The Rascal said:


> I'm with you on that, now if it was a classic jaguar e-type for example... But a brand new porsche? Sorry does nothing for me - that's just money over taste.


"Money over taste." Nice. Very classy. 

Personally, I'd adore an E Type, except for the problem of actually owning it and trying to keep it on the road. Have you ever peered behind the instrument panel of one? It's like someone had a big bucket of tangled wire that they grabbed and stuffed behind the dash.  

I didn't buy my car to impress random strangers. Porsches are way to commonplace for that. I bought it to drive it and to enjoy it. They are fun.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Simey said:


> "Money over taste." Nice. Very classy.
> 
> Personally, I'd adore an E Type, except for the problem of actually owning it and trying to keep it on the road. Have you ever peered behind the instrument panel of one? It's like someone had a big bucket of tangled wire that they grabbed and stuffed behind the dash.
> 
> I didn't buy my car to impress random strangers. Porsches are way to commonplace for that. I bought it to drive it and to enjoy it. They are fun.


I know what you're saying - I'd give it to Saluki to take care of and care for though.

New car? I'd have another Maserati, but I'm happy in my Land Rover Defender of over 10 years old.


----------



## Simey (Dec 4, 2012)

The Rascal said:


> I know what you're saying - I'd give it to Saluki to take care of and care for though.
> 
> New car? I'd have another Maserati, but I'm happy in my Land Rover Defender of over 10 years old.


There are other forums to argue about cars.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Erm, who started it?

Posting pics of their car (probably financed up to the hilt).


----------



## Ghost. (Aug 10, 2014)

The Rascal said:


> Posting pics of their car (probably financed up to the hilt).


This thread is specifically about taking pictures of cars at any given locations, which Simey did exactly "helped and shared"!


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

OK, while i was in Qatar.


----------



## FourAgreements (Mar 19, 2014)

*Yes, sad...*

Unfortunately, it appears as though some posters don't seem to understand enthusiasts or passionate people in general, regardless of persuasion. And what they don't understand, they ridicule. If they're not into it, they simply cannot understand why someone else is. It's as though they've never heard the expressions "to each his own" or, " live and let live".

I am disappointed to read threads that devolve in this manner. They will eventually chase away people that are different from them... perhaps that's the point?





Ghost. said:


> True said, sadly some here don't understand car enthusiasts, and people with the passion of cars.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Lets not forget that this isnt a car forum, its an expat forum and while some posters like cars, others dont. But its certainly not worth getting "bent out of shape about". 

This thread is going to be contentious if you worry about whether its interesting or not. So I guess, if you're not, then dont bother reading it or looking at the pictures???

Jo xxx


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

FourAgreements said:


> Unfortunately, it appears as though some posters don't seem to understand enthusiasts or passionate people in general, regardless of persuasion. And what they don't understand, they ridicule. If they're not into it, they simply cannot understand why someone else is. It's as though they've never heard the expressions "to each his own" or, " live and let live".
> 
> I am disappointed to read threads that devolve in this manner. They will eventually chase away people that are different from them... perhaps that's the point?


Actually not true. I LOVE cars! But cars to me are for driving, not posing with.


----------



## Simey (Dec 4, 2012)

FourAgreements said:


> Unfortunately, it appears as though some posters don't seem to understand enthusiasts or passionate people in general, regardless of persuasion. And what they don't understand, they ridicule. If they're not into it, they simply cannot understand why someone else is. It's as though they've never heard the expressions "to each his own" or, " live and let live".
> 
> I am disappointed to read threads that devolve in this manner. They will eventually chase away people that are different from them... perhaps that's the point?


From my perspective, I am in no way offended by the comments about not understanding why the OP or anyone (including me) would want to photograph a hunk of metal against a nice backdrop. I responded just to explain this odd behavior, and I hope in a light hearted manner. I hope it was perceived in that way. It's not an argument, it's just friendly chit-chat. 

A couple of comments directed at me personally I do think are a little over the line. E.g. "money over taste" and "financed up to the hilt" (it's not, by the way). Those are just personal attacks and I don't see the merit (or understand the anger). :confused2:


----------



## Simey (Dec 4, 2012)

Chocoholic said:


> Actually not true. I LOVE cars! But cars to me are for driving, not posing with.


I definitely agree with that! I track my car and go on random road trips. This weekend it was in the Kalba - Dibba - Masafi area. Stunning landscapes! :car:


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Simey said:


> I definitely agree with that! I track my car and go on random road trips. This weekend it was in the Kalba - Dibba - Masafi area. Stunning landscapes! :car:


Ah awesome winding roads - I love that.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

You can get some nice shots down at Jumeirah Beach with Burj Al Arab in the background.


----------



## DubaiTom (Nov 3, 2010)

Drive all the way up to Khasab in Oman (2 hour drive). The road in Oman after the border post is excellent with scenic view and lots of possibilities for nice pictures. Additionally there are no speed cameras


----------



## Simey (Dec 4, 2012)

DubaiTom said:


> Drive all the way up to Khasab in Oman (2 hour drive). The road in Oman after the border post is excellent with scenic view and lots of possibilities for nice pictures. Additionally there are no speed cameras


1. Nice pics and nice car. Cayman R? Or modded CS? I just sold my 06 CS. 
2. re: speed cameras. Shh! 
3. (on topic), where is that fort? I've driven that road a bunch of times and I must have missed it. I thought there was just the one big one about half way to Khasab.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

gavtec, you should slow down, 2 fines in 2 days at over 30kmh above the speed limit...


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I sold it 2 years ago so that's someone else having a bit of fun, I'm now a family man driving a sensible Toyota these days.


----------



## DubaiTom (Nov 3, 2010)

Simey said:


> 1. Nice pics and nice car. Cayman R? Or modded CS? I just sold my 06 CS.
> 2. re: speed cameras. Shh!
> 3. (on topic), where is that fort? I've driven that road a bunch of times and I must have missed it. I thought there was just the one big one about half way to Khasab.


1. Thanks, it's a CS with the Aero Kit and some other extras but everything original from Porsche.
2. 
3. It's called Fort Bukha and is at https://www.google.com/maps/@26.1418362,56.1586229,20z


----------



## Simey (Dec 4, 2012)

DubaiTom said:


> 1. Thanks, it's a CS with the Aero Kit and some other extras but everything original from Porsche.
> 2.
> 3. It's called Fort Bukha and is at https://www.google.com/maps/@26.1418362,56.1586229,20z


Thanks! Yes, I drove right by it.


----------



## Simey (Dec 4, 2012)

DubaiTom said:


> 1. Thanks, it's a CS with the Aero Kit and some other extras but everything original from Porsche.
> 2.
> 3. It's called Fort Bukha and is at https://www.google.com/maps/@26.1418362,56.1586229,20z


Here's my old CS, taken in Al Ain. No body kit on mine, but I did add an IPD Plenum and FVD exhaust and later on, a software flash. 

I took it for the amusement of my friends back in the US after I shipped it over. The observant may notice the Fairfax County, Virginia inspection sticker still in the window. 

DSCF1142 by mrsyettigoosecreature, on Flickr


----------



## Ghost. (Aug 10, 2014)

DubaiTom said:


> Drive all the way up to Khasab in Oman (2 hour drive). The road in Oman after the border post is excellent with scenic view and lots of possibilities for nice pictures. Additionally there are no speed cameras


These are Beautiful !!

Cant wait till I'm finally done with my first 1,000 km and the initial service, then I'm all good to visit these amazing locations

Thanks for the share DubaiTom!!


----------

